# Need Caffiene!



## Bend The Light (Oct 20, 2011)

I found this guy on the worktop this morning, "drinking" from a small pool of spilt coffee...you think he had a hangover?




Spider drinking coffee by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Any idea what sort of spider this is? It's about 7mm long, maybe 1cm at the most. Looks like one I found outside attacking a woodlouse, but it's NOT a woodlouse spider as it has too many eyes...(I think)

Cheers


----------



## KenC (Oct 20, 2011)

Was there any sugar or milk in the coffee or was he really after the caffeine?  In my experience most spiders don't seem to need any.  Well captured, though kind of repulsive.


----------



## mishele (Oct 20, 2011)

The reflection makes this more than just another spider shot!! Nice job!!


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 20, 2011)

KenC said:


> Was there any sugar or milk in the coffee or was he really after the caffeine?  In my experience most spiders don't seem to need any.  Well captured, though kind of repulsive.


 
No sugar, but a dash of milk, yes. 
I'm not actually a fan of spiders, but this guy was fine...I can't stop photographing spiders! 



mishele said:


> The reflection makes this more than just another spider shot!! Nice job!!



Thank you. It does make it a little different, eh?


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Oct 20, 2011)

Great shot! I also really like the reflection. What sort of macro are you using?


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 20, 2011)

Diddy2theJJ said:


> Great shot! I also really like the reflection. What sort of macro are you using?



Normally I use an old 90mm f2.8 macro lens...fully manual vivitar lens...weighs a ton!
But for this I have my 50mm f1.8 on a full set of manual macro tubes...nothing fancy here. 
On board flash.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Oct 20, 2011)

Cool. I only have one macro, it's a 150mm Sigma 2.8. I've never used any extension tubes before but it would be interesting to try some out. Great pic


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 20, 2011)

Diddy2theJJ said:


> Cool. I only have one macro, it's a 150mm Sigma 2.8. I've never used any extension tubes before but it would be interesting to try some out. Great pic



I've been known to put the extension tubes on the 90mm macro, too. The 90mm gives 1:1 macro magnification, so with full tubes it's about 3:1...makes for fun handling, though!


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 20, 2011)

Ha, great shot.  I too like that reflection!  I'd hazard a guess that's some kind of sac spider judging from the eye arrangement.  Should be a male too.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 20, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> Ha, great shot.  I too like that reflection!  I'd hazard a guess that's some kind of sac spider judging from the eye arrangement.  Should be a male too.



Thanks...yes, I've heard sac spider...thanks.


----------



## MTVision (Oct 20, 2011)

Bend The Light said:
			
		

> Thanks...yes, I've heard sac spider...thanks.



Great picture but you gave me the heebie jeebies! 

I always find sac spiders in my house and now that I know what they look like up close....I'm gonna freak out even more. It's bad enough that I already spider check rooms when I walk in!!


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 20, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, this is too tiny to worry about...only about 7mm long. 

Cheers


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 20, 2011)

Great shot. 



Bend The Light said:


> I'm not actually a fan of spiders, but this guy was fine...I can't stop photographing spiders!



I am in the same boat. I don't much like them but I just keep photographing them. I think it's partly because they usually hold still (unlike a lot of 'bugs') and because they just look interesting (if a little creepy) close up.


----------



## Meekminx (Oct 20, 2011)

Just to reaffirm your awesome-ness...

Great shot!  I have to agree that the milk was the culprit. I've seen caught an animal that wanted caffiene. I think only our species is lacking in that regard. Can you image a sloth on coffee?!


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 20, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Great shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. My favourites are th jumping spiders...they are actually cute. But the others are great to look at, just not nice! 



Meekminx said:


> Just to reaffirm your awesome-ness...
> 
> Great shot!  I have to agree that the milk was the culprit. I've seen caught an animal that wanted caffiene. I think only our species is lacking in that regard. Can you image a sloth on coffee?!



Thanks. 

Yeah, a sloth on a caffeine high...taht'd be funny...buzzing through the trees!


----------



## dots (Oct 20, 2011)

mishele said:


> The reflection makes this more than just another spider shot!! Nice job!!


 +1. That's really nice.


----------



## dots (Oct 20, 2011)

Bend The Light said:


> Any idea what sort of spider this is?
> 
> Cheers



A little one.


cheers,


----------



## arkipix1001 (Oct 20, 2011)

wicked....


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 20, 2011)

dots said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > The reflection makes this more than just another spider shot!! Nice job!!
> ...


 
Thank you 



dots said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea what sort of spider this is?
> ...



Ahhh...suddenly everything is clear! 



arkipix1001 said:


> wicked....



Thanks.


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 20, 2011)

Bend The Light said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot.
> ...



I know what you mean, I had a funnel web come after me once.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Netskimmer said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, I had a funnel web come after me once.



I do hope you mean a harmless grass
spider (funnel web) and not a sydney funnel web!!!


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 20, 2011)

I assume it was the harmless kind, he and many more can be found in my barn here in West Virginia U.S.A.

Here is a pic of the offending arachnid:







The pic is a little soft, not sure if its camera shake or what, was before i got my extension tubes.


----------



## jrice12 (Oct 20, 2011)

Backlighting works well here due to translucent body.  Reflection is nice but the texture variation of the foreground is even better.  The bright top works against the image causing the eye to not see all the detail in the face (i.e. it is somewhat blinding).  Focus point is good and DOF is terrific, cutting off just before the back end of the body.  Front-view gives good menace factor.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 21, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> Backlighting works well here due to translucent body.  Reflection is nice but the texture variation of the foreground is even better.  The bright top works against the image causing the eye to not see all the detail in the face (i.e. it is somewhat blinding).  Focus point is good and DOF is terrific, cutting off just before the back end of the body.  Front-view gives good menace factor.



Thanks for the in-depth critique.


----------



## jordansgotfaith (Oct 24, 2011)

Ahhh I despise spiders! However, this is a great shot. Reflection is a very nice touch.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 25, 2011)

jordansgotfaith said:


> Ahhh I despise spiders! However, this is a great shot. Reflection is a very nice touch.



Thanks. This one was only a tiny one, so i was ok with him. i don't like the big house spiders, though. 

Cheers


----------

